# Hobby Beekeeping increasing in popularity



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I just signed up for a beekeeping class at our local D & B farm supply. They are now carrying beekeeping supplies and offering nucs and packages (expensive). I was shocked to find out over 60 people had signed up for the class in our little town.


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

RiodeLobo said:


> I just signed up for a beekeeping class at our local D & B farm supply. They are now carrying beekeeping supplies and offering nucs and packages (expensive). I was shocked to find out over 60 people had signed up for the class in our little town.


Are you saying there beekeeping supplies in general are expensive....Or, are you referring to the Nucs and Packages? If the later, can you put a number on "expensive"?


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

I think it is actually cool that more people are getting interested in beekeeping. :thumbsup:

What is the class about?


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Both. However if they have in store delivery for free it would make up for a lot of the difference, particularly on the small orders. I will say that what ever paint they use on the hive bodies looks tough. It looks like some sort of plasticized treatment. They are all the Mellivo trademark, from the Beehive State, Inc. corporation. 

10 frame deep (assembled and painted) 29.99
10 frame medium (assembled and painted) 24.99
Migratory top cover 29.99
Hooded Jacket 109.99
Queen 49.99
Package 3lb Italian 109.99
Nuc 4 frame Italian 139.99


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

merince said:


> I think it is actually cool that more people are getting interested in beekeeping. :thumbsup:
> 
> What is the class about?


Me to, I am glad to see it gaining in popularity. I am mainly going to meet other beekeepers in the area, as it will be a basic class. However I am always up to learn. 

The classes will cover topics like:

The Hive and the Honeybee - Basic Biology
Beekeeping Equipment Basics - Hives, Tools
The Beekeeper's Calendar - Year at a Glance


----------



## Moots (Nov 26, 2012)

RiodeLobo said:


> Both. However if they have in store delivery for free it would make up for a lot of the difference, particularly on the small orders. I will say that what ever paint they use on the hive bodies looks tough. It looks like some sort of plasticized treatment. They are all the Mellivo trademark, from the Beehive State, Inc. corporation.
> 
> 10 frame deep (assembled and painted) 29.99
> 10 frame medium (assembled and painted) 24.99
> ...


I'd agree...that seems expensive! 

I do agree with you about the popularity growing. I belong to a couple of bee clubs, one being a very small local club...We probably average 12 or so members at our monthly meetings. This past Tuesday, we had 23 people at our January meeting.


----------



## merince (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks, RiodeLobo!

I was wondering if it was perhaps a queen rearing class since it seems from your signature that you've had bees for a while. Meeting other beekeepers makes sense.


----------



## KPeacock (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm certainly one of the new guys to the beekeeping scene. I attended a bee class at a community college where one of the professors is a 3rd generation beek. I was suprised to find about 45 people at the meeting. I didn't really come away with any new information, but it was nice to confirm that all of my reading was on point. He also had catalogs from Mann Lake, Dadant, and Brushy Mountain for the attendees.

It is interesting that so many new people are getting into this as a hobby. I'm not at all sure why I decided to keep bees, but i find them fascinating. I think part of the fun of them is making all of the gear. So far, the only real "gain" from keeping them has been through our local crop share. We used to buy a crop share for the family, but they want to trade pollination for a crop share. Everybody wins


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

The prices are a bit high, although painting boxes can be a pain. Maybe they include frames too. I make deeps for about $4-5 total, of course, I do the labor and have tools. 

Queen price is outrageous. The hooded jacket might be fair depending on style/grade. 

I would get the nuc, that price is fair if its fully drawn and good brood/population. Not too bad on package either, we pay $85 total.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Really helps any beekeeper if you can build your own langstroth hives, nucs, tops and bottom boards. 

I still buy the frames but thats it.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

burns375 said:


> The prices are a bit high, although painting boxes can be a pain.


Even if they did include the frames, I did not like them. The frames were built with all butt joints, and did not look sturdy to me.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

RiodeLobo said:


> Package 3lb Italian 109.99
> Nuc 4 frame Italian 139.99


Not into equipment so no comment there. I can tell you that if you think the pricing on the bees and packages is out of line for onesees and twosees you might want to check around. Right now they are dead on target for a reseller on the west coast. Maybe a skim low. When push come to shove in April the price will be more along the line of 120 and up if you can get you paws on any. Sign up now and pray that your order doesn't get cancelled. If the rain fails to show up in flood type amounts in the next few weeks the rate of Queens out of California for those packages is going to be hindered. If you order 400 packages sold I will show up with up to 600 @ $90.00. $80 in Sacramento if you pick them up. That's if there's any queens in the nucs when shaking time shows up.


----------



## giant pumpkin peep (Mar 14, 2009)

I think getting into beekeeping has soared in popularity. STAYING in beekeeping, is a whole different thing. There is always a fresh crop of new beekeepers who are really excited at first. Most of them get their packages, and many of them will loose the hive the first winter. Some of them will get more bees, some of them won't. By the third year, many of those eager newbees aren't in it anymore. Many of them have a hive just have one. The proudly claim to be bee-havers and not beekeepers.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I just spent $741 this mornign for 12 deep 10 frame bodies. 45 10 frame mediums and 18 5 frame deep nuc bodies. So what is that abotu 75 boxes total or on average abou $10 each. I can't but the materials and make them any cheaper. I kwow I just priced that also. I did buy the materials to make 850 frames to fill these and a few other boxes. I have some queen castles I made late last sumemr that also need frames. and those materials cost $550. I am nto sure what I could have just bought the frames for but I am guessing somewhere in the $600 range. so not a mountain of saving there even. And when you consider all teh work to make frames $50 is not really worth it.

Now for $10 a box I still have to assemble and paint them. As for the packages and nucs. those prices look to me to be right in the ball park with what I have been seeing lately. 2 years ago I was getting a 5 frame nuc for $100. Now I am seeing people mention prices of $150 or more. Packages I think $100 to start. The more it becomes popular the higher those prices will climb. Sad thing is it is most likely a fad thing and will fade as quickly as it pops up.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Not sure how but the guy selling those boxes got a patent cause they "toughen" up the boxes. If you look at the claims on the patent they are pretty specious at best. Looks like the PTO is looking for easy money. Currently working on a similar project myself using a "similar" type coating for use in "long term" identification. Pretty hard for a five finger discounter to get past microdots and the other "functions" this coating will perform.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Those prices are better than our local shops. I could not make a hooded jacket for that price. If I put together a deep and painted it it would take a fair bit of time....even more if I had to cut the pieces far less purchase the wood


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

On another thread recently the price of lumber in the Northwest came up, and I was surprised to learn that it is extremely high compared to prices locally here in the East. 
Your woodenware prices might not be too far out of line, all things considered. It looks like you will either pay the premium in freight, or higher local lumber prices.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Well we had to have 2 classes as there were more people than the room could accommodate. 87 in all. 
There was a discussion after the class on starting a Beekeeping club. The manager of the D and B store was supportive of hosting a club. The question is what would you suggest we think of if we start a club. We have a couple of enthusiastic newbs, me included, and a potential meeting place. 
Thanks, 
Dan Hayden


----------



## sterling (Nov 14, 2013)

Kamon Reynolds said:


> Really helps any beekeeper if you can build your own langstroth hives, nucs, tops and bottom boards.
> 
> I still buy the frames but thats it.


Where do you get your wood? I am just wondering if you get it from a sawmill in the area around Jackson Cty.


----------



## wmsuber (Apr 4, 2011)

The closest Beekeeping class to me in Tallahassee, Fl. seems to max out every year, or has been for several years now. It is true, many who attend will not stick with it. But it is good to see so many people have an interest and are willing to expand their knowledge about honeybees, whether they keep bees or not.


----------



## pugbee (Jan 23, 2014)

I am an employee of D&B in Pendleton, Oregon. Also a newbee, those boxes by Mellivo are coated with a spray on Rhino liner type coat.


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms in Winfield Missouri has hands on beekeeping classes through the Spring and Summer. Last year we had almost 300 people at our farm for classes. This year is even looking busier. We think it is great that so many people want to become beekeepers.


----------



## melliferal (Aug 30, 2010)

I do think it's great that more people are keeping bees. The more the merrier.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

pugbee said:


> I am an employee of D&B in Pendleton, Oregon. Also a newbee, those boxes by Mellivo are coated with a spray on Rhino liner type coat.


Like I mentioned earlier I have no clue how he got a patent for putting this stuff on beehives. I had a guy purchase nucs from me over 10 years back that was putting it on bee boxes way back then. Not so new and unique in my opinion.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Fads are a regional thing and I'm somewhat surprised the current beekeeping fad is "just" now getting to the west coast. From what I can tell it is starting to fade here. There are still plenty of fresh faces for beginner beekeeping schools but not so many wanting to go on the waiting lists.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've heard it said that bees are the new chickens. A few years ago everyone was getting chickens now a lot of those folks are getting bees. There are two local clubs here that offer beginning classes two or three times a year and there is always 40-60 people signed up for each class. The registered beeks in Florida has tripled in the past 4-5years. I've only been keeping bees since 09 but, I have noticed woodware has gone up quite a lot since I started. I told my wife last night that we have a small fortune in wooden ware alone. 

The new Kelly catalog has chickens in the back. Just goes to show you there are a lot of people wanting to grow or produce some of their own food. Garden supplies, Bees, and Chickens are hot commodities right now. I just wonder if this bee crazy is a bubble that may break in a few years? I hate to think what a deep box may cost in a few more years if it keeps going. Please excuse my rambling, just a few things I've been thinking about.


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

Andrew Dewey said:


> Fads are a regional thing and I'm somewhat surprised the current beekeeping fad is "just" now getting to the west coast.



From a supplier view of over 30 years I can tell you that this wave is not new. Not regionally and especially on the west Coast. Our sales data and anecdotal evidence says that this bump started in 06-07. This has been a long run. When sales to hobbyist start to wane or the price of packages to them drops I will believe the trend is as you say.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

The motivation of folks is going to depend on the economy and the availability of healthy food. Most of the people I help are serious about becoming somewhat self sufficient. Or at least reducing their exposure to commercially produced food. They are also serious about becoming less dependant on the grocery store.

Although many are new to_ any_ kind of agriculture, they are concerned about the health of their families and the toxicity of our food chain. If things continue to deteriorate I think you'll find the beekeeping, chickens and gardening 'Fad' turning more serious for food production. It's not a fad to them. It's a hobby... right up to the time it becomes a necessity. Because they have been determined to learn these skills, they will already be set up for production should the situation call for it. 

Some may not ever catch on because the have no aptitude for agriculture. But most will eventually be successful. At least to some degree. 

I think you should give the 'hobby keeper' more credit. Most are not jumping on the bandwagon because it is the cool thing to do. They have a little instinctive voice of self-preservation talking to them.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Lauri said:


> Because they have been determined to learn these skills, they will already be set up for production should the situation call for it.


I'll add that, in my opinion, the situation calls for it NOW.
Just look at the heath of the American public.


----------



## ersatzS2 (Sep 24, 2009)

giant pumpkin peep said:


> I think getting into beekeeping has soared in popularity. STAYING in beekeeping, is a whole different thing. There is always a fresh crop of new beekeepers who are really excited at first. Most of them get their packages, and many of them will loose the hive the first winter. Some of them will get more bees, some of them won't. By the third year, many of those eager newbees aren't in it anymore. Many of them have a hive just have one. The proudly claim to be bee-havers and not beekeepers.


There really is a learning curve, and it is human nature to underestimate the cost: in dollars, but also in the time commitment. Not to mention a certain emotional component. But the flip side of all this for the hobbiest, IMO, is when you get to the point where most hives are over-wintering, most hives are not swarming, and you are collecting enough honey to bottle enough for a years' worth of gifting and consumption, you are over the hump and it becomes a lot easier. You just need to stick it out long enough to see the rewards. 

Agree anyone who just gets one hive is set up for failure. Absolute minimum is two, and 3-4 is not a bad idea even for a beginner. You can't learn if you're looking at just one hive.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Would love to get the names and phones numbers of all those new hobbyist who after a year or two decide that beekeeping is not for them. Imagine all that newly painted equipment.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I tell many newcomers they _might _consider their first colonies as an 'educational expense'. Hopefully they will live. But even if they die the first year, you are still left with drawn comb, frames filled with feed that will give you a big advantage the next year. Plus you have gained a lot of experience, unless they just stuck them in a hive, walked away and let them fend for themselves.. There is really no money lost if you consider your gained assets.(If you take care of them of course) Don't let the wax mothes get them.

I started out with 7 nucs. I had enough I could mess with some without being afraid of killing the whole lot. Some I left alone for the most part. It was a good number for comparison and learning. I figured I would make a mistake somewhere long the line, and I did, but took the opportunity to learn what I needed to know. I used those hives for* NO* other reason than my education. I made nucs, introduced mated queens and made walk away nucs all my first year. By my second year I had a lot of confidence.

It takes a hard working, stubborn and most importaintly, an observant person to succeed quickly in beekeeping I think. 

Some folks that are not use to getting dirty, doing physical labor and want immediate gratification may or may not adapt. It's not for everyone.

Like I said, it depends on their motivation. If it comes down to feeding their family, they will get down and dirty with no problem. And be darn glad they have the knowledge to do it.

If the price and availability of high quality PURE honey becomes out of reach for average people in the future, the lure of small home beekeeping will also increase. Take a look at many european beekeepers and their economic situation and living conditions. I wouldn't call a family that had a couple hives there 'hobbiests' . They are self sufficient, self sustaining. Like Americans USE to be.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

ersatzS2 said:


> There really is a learning curve, and it is human nature to underestimate the cost: in dollars, but also in the time commitment. Not to mention a certain emotional component. But the flip side of all this for the hobbiest, IMO, is when you get to the point where most hives are over-wintering, most hives are not swarming, and you are collecting enough honey to bottle enough for a years' worth of gifting and consumption, you are over the hump and it becomes a lot easier. You just need to stick it out long enough to see the rewards.
> 
> Agree anyone who just gets one hive is set up for failure. Absolute minimum is two, and 3-4 is not a bad idea even for a beginner. You can't learn if you're looking at just one hive.


I never even realized I was jumping into a fad,I have had chickens for 15 years then noticed more and more people were doing it,and
now after years of debating whether or not to get bees (watching my feral hive) just to find out I'm jumping into another fad.
I might be one of the weird ones, I almost always overestimate everything and I figured at least a grand to start. 

I now have 6 hives ready to go and hoping to get more.......now just waiting for bees.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Waiting? Waiting for a swarm to show up or waiting for the bees you ordered to arrive?


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Take a look at the sport of Archery.

You buy your bow, sight, rest, arrows, release, etc. Significant investment to start. Do you REALLY think you will not lose or break your first dozen arrows?

You try your best not to, but it is the price of learning something new. No matter what the cost, now you are hooked and do without Lattes and cigarettes to keep your self in arrows. You may do this for years before becoming a _consistently _good shot. You quickly learn if you buy better quality arrows, you will lose and break them less. 

Now you buy your hunting licence and a new truck to go with it. LOL

Hobby keeping is not a 'fad'. I'd say raisng Alpacas was a fad.

It's the determination to be proficient that gives beekeeping it's addictive qualities. It's educational entertainment with the added benefit of providing food and it's a great lifestyle..not to mention exercise. You have tons of Baby Boomers that, because of the uncertain economy, are more careful now to have interests that have at least a potential return on their money. Money is not always the issue. Satisfaction is a big part of beekeeping. But the cost of starting can be prohibitive, at least until they get the hang of it and get some confidence.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

This sort of surge happens every twenty years or so.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

sqkcrk said:


> This sort of surge happens every twenty years or so.


Are you saying it is linked to which party is in power? LOL ..wait! maybe you are on to something!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

U take some wild leaps Lauri. It's probably more likely due to astrological events.


----------



## woodsy (Mar 3, 2013)

We got into it last year because our apple trees were not getting pollinated . We are quite rural .
The southern packages arrived late in May , about 3-4 weeks later than expected so the apple trees not getting pollinated was the 1st setback.
WE did benefit from increased squash and cuke production last summer because of the bees on site .
The 2nd setback was with both colonies dying off in December so again no bees for apple pollination this spring unless 
some feral bees are close enough by when the trees flower. 
We were able to harvest some honey after the bees died so that offset the cost of purchasing the packages.
I thinks its a tough time for new beekeepers to get started with all the bee health issues present today.
Not giving up yet but beekeeping is a tougher row to hoe than i had anticipated .


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If it is on a twenty year (or thereabouts) cycle it could be related to doing the _opposite _of what your parents did (or didn't do).


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

RiodeLobo said:


> Both. However if they have in store delivery for free it would make up for a lot of the difference, particularly on the small orders. I will say that what ever paint they use on the hive bodies looks tough. It looks like some sort of plasticized treatment. They are all the Mellivo trademark, from the Beehive State, Inc. corporation.
> 
> 10 frame deep (assembled and painted) 29.99
> 10 frame medium (assembled and painted) 24.99
> ...


OUCH!

Prices here:
10 frame deep (assembled and painted) $19
10 frame medium (assembled and painted) $17
Migratory top cover $9.50
Hooded Jacket $65
Queen $30
Package 3lb Italian $110
Nuc 4 frame Italian $170


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I suspect that by the time one of Ben's $19 _assembled _deeps is shipped from Wyoming to Baker OR, it will be a $29 deep!


----------



## grozzie2 (Jun 3, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> If it is on a twenty year (or thereabouts) cycle it could be related to doing the _opposite _of what your parents did (or didn't do).


I think there may be a LOT to that observation. My parents grew up in an era where you had to be self sufficient to eat. It was one of thier life goals, to reach a point they could afford to buy groceries instead of hunt and garden. They succeeded quite handily in that goal. Today my wife is keen on the garden for two reasons. First off, it's a big point of relaxation for her, a way to get away from the hustle and bustle of the business world, and second, she 'feels good' about putting away a big chunk of our annual groceries, grew it herself. It's a very different set of priorities tho, we can afford to buy groceries, choose otherwise in some areas. My parents grew thier food, and dad hunted, because they HAD to, in order to feed the family. When they reached a point it wasn't necessary anymore, the attitude was 'who wants to do all that work, when we can write a cheque and be done with it'. As my generation gets to that age, we buy places that allow us to do such things, because we WANT to. That work in the garden is a refreshing break from what we view as 'work', and my wife is looking forward to starting her flock of chickens this spring on our new property.

My dad looks at our setup on a couple of acres, and constantly asks 'why would you want to?' with reference to the chickens. The only answer I have, is 'because we can'. At the same time, I look at him and a trip to the grocery store to buy a dozen eggs, and ask 'why would you want to?'. His answer is 'because I can'. It's a generational difference in perspective. But, I do find it fascinating, we come full circle over a couple generations, and our generation works to reach a destination that our parents worked hard to get away from.

If I look at my own situation, a dozen hives in the yard is a FANTASTIC way to relax, and get away from the hustle and bustle of the work-a-day world. I am learning things that I never thought I would ever learn. I can walk out of the office on a nice sunny day, spend an hour going thru hives, check on brood patterns, look for indications of swarm preps, and all sorts of other things. That time out of the office for me, is precious relaxation time, of which I dont really get much when things are booming. I've played hookie a bunch over the last few week, spent far to much time reading about bees, but the reality of business is going to change that soon, fiscal 2014 is starting to ramp up. Many folks in my peer group will spend that time on the golf course, for them it's the same relaxation and office getaway. They spend a lot more on green fees and club memberships than I do on bees and bee equipment, so it's an inexpensive hobby too. At the end of a season, if all goes well, I'll have a few hundred pounds of honey to show for my efforts. Yes, I can sell some of it, and then pretend this is a break even hobby based on those sales, my wife dabbles in that a little bit already. My accountant already pushes me in that direction because of some percieved tax benefits. I finally put a hard veto on formalizing accounting for the hives last week, told the accountant quite bluntly, the value of beehives is the R&R time they give me, and I absolutely will NOT tolerate production and revenue targets for my hobby, just to try wiggle a bit on some accounting. As CEO of the corp, and a board member for another corp, I spend all day, every day, dealing with revenue targets, projections, business plans, quarterly and annual reports, and all of it on number scales many orders of magnitude larger than we could realize from a dozen hives. Go elsewhere to find tax advantages, you will not pollute my hobby by putting it on a balance sheet and assigning revenue targets.

Is beekeeping going to fade away as a 'fad' hobby? Maybe, maybe not. I know of a few more in my peer group, corporate CEO types, that are thinking about giving it a try, for the exact same reasons I keep going. It's fun, interesting, lots to learn in a field totally removed from 'real work', and in the end, we get something that money cannot buy. This year, when we did the corporate christmas thing, all of the larger clients got a basket that included a bottle of honey, and a bottle of meade, from my own hives. That kind of personal touch goes a LONG way to client relationships, much farther than just ordering a basket to be delivered from a company like Hickory Farms, which is a common way for many corps to deal with holiday gift baskets. My wife did similar, when she made up christmas ditties for staff, they all got a bottle of honey in that basket. It's a personal touch, that includes something we made, not something we bought. We have a label on the bottles, 'How do you know it's real honey, if you don't know the beekeeper'. That label drives home the point.

The reality for me, it's not about the money, it's about the relaxing time away from the office, that's the real benefit of my hives. This year I expect to get significantly more honey than I know what to do with, more than my wife will sell at work to a few co-workers. I absolutely cant be bothered with trying to pawn it off a bottle at a time for a couple bucks, so I have a much better plan. We will do a few hundred bottles in the fall, and then cart the whole works down to the folks who put together christmas hampers for the less fortunate over the holiday season. Who knows, I may even make the accountants happy that way, and end up with a donation reciept they can take advantage of. I will feel good about it, because I know there will be a jar of fresh honey available for that christmas morning breakfast, in a lot of households that absolutely cannot afford to buy fresh local honey for 8 bucks a bottle at the farmers market. For me, that's worth WAY more than the few bucks I could generate selling it.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> I suspect that by the time one of Ben's $19 _assembled _deeps is shipped from Wyoming to Baker OR, it will be a $29 deep!


Ummm....yep!


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

"I think you should give the 'hobby keeper' more credit. Most are not jumping on the bandwagon because it is the cool thing to do. They have a little instinctive voice of self-preservation talking to them."

Lauri, you described me pretty well. I prefer to be self sufficient, have had chickens for over a decade, have been able to have a vegie garden for the last 6 years. I have wanted bees for the last three, but DH has fussed, so I never got any. Finally this year he acquiesced.


----------



## kingd (Oct 31, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Waiting? Waiting for a swarm to show up or waiting for the bees you ordered to arrive?


 Both,Hoping to get some local packages/nucs.


----------



## ersatzS2 (Sep 24, 2009)

grozzie2 said:


> The reality for me, it's not about the money, it's about the relaxing time away from the office, that's the real benefit of my hives. This year I expect to get significantly more honey than I know what to do with, more than my wife will sell at work to a few co-workers. I absolutely cant be bothered with trying to pawn it off a bottle at a time for a couple bucks, so I have a much better plan. We will do a few hundred bottles in the fall, and then cart the whole works down to the folks who put together christmas hampers for the less fortunate over the holiday season. Who knows, I may even make the accountants happy that way, and end up with a donation reciept they can take advantage of. I will feel good about it, because I know there will be a jar of fresh honey available for that christmas morning breakfast, in a lot of households that absolutely cannot afford to buy fresh local honey for 8 bucks a bottle at the farmers market. For me, that's worth WAY more than the few bucks I could generate selling it.


+1 ! Same here. I don't work very hard and still manage to get 200+ lbs from my handful of hives. I'd be crazy to sell it: every bottle I give away is worth far more as a welcomed alternative to a $30 bottle of wine, housewarming gift, office party favor; whatever. This year I melted up a pot of wax, dipped the lids for a beeswax 'seal' and the local hostesses went nuts!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe trend would have been a better word than fad. I don't see fad as necessarily a bad thing. People group together for many reasons, forming "tribes" of a sort. When some people see Lauri for instance, they may see something they like and want to be part of, beekeeping being part of what that is to be part of that tribe.

Then there is the concern for the bees and the environment and people want to "save the bees" to do their part to try to make the environment better.

Back in the late 1960s and the early 1970s there was such a surge in the number of new beekeepers. There was also a tripling of the price from 15 cents/lb to 45 cents/lb. And today we have the highest prices paid for honey ever. So, this has happened before.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> People group together for many reasons, forming "tribes" of a sort. When some people see Lauri for instance, they may see something they like and want to be part of, beekeeping being part of what that is to be part of that tribe.


Mark, have you been watching a lot of the "Survivor Series" on TV?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

No. Why? Have you?

I didn't read the book, but there are books about this very thing. Modern Tribalism. It's why people who attend the same Church or other social groups join those groups. They reinforce each other. beesource is such a tribe.

You know what I'm getting at. Don't you Larry.


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

Mark, you must have been confused by my most recent woodworking project. I didn't chew it with my teeth, my miter saw & router blades are just getting dull. 

I agree with you tho. I like it.


----------



## wmsuber (Apr 4, 2011)

Whether it is a way to make a living, side income, hobby or fad, beekeeping absolutely offers the best of everything. Started as a hobby for me to get the benefit of pollination, I now find it a major component of my survival and retirement plan, it feeds my desire to be self supporting and independent, it gives food and makes a great gift to others, has been contributing to my income, constantly opens doors to meet new people and beekeeping teaches me something new every time I turn around. While I enjoy hunting, fishing ad gardening among other things, nothing comes close to giving back so much.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> You know what I'm getting at. Don't you Larry.


Yes, but it is fun to razz you every now & then.........


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Alright, Chief. lol


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>Back in the late 1960s and the early 1970s there was such a surge in the number of new beekeepers.

And most of the new hobbyists back then dropped out as fast as they dropped in even without the dieoff problem. I got a whole free Maxant/Dadant extracting setup out of it and woodware for dozens of hives. I got a free Superior Lifetime/ Diamondline extracting setup. I bought out another outfit for $.25 on the dollar with four 100 gallon stainless tanks and pump. And that was in the era hives lived for years with no care. With the dieoff as it is today you will be able to buy or get millions of the the same for free any day now. Hobbyists find out that beekeeping is wearing a hot suit on hot days carrying heavy boxes with bees stinging you and then spending the rest of the weekend making a stick mess of your kitchen. There bees will die every year after they have spent $1000, the frames will get mothed and beetled, their closet is filled with ten cases of honey but they only eat a pint a year. And that is the end of it.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

double post


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That reads somewhat poetically, like a eulogy. Maybe I have been reading too much poetry myself this morning. But it does seem to have a metre to it.


----------



## lazy shooter (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm well into my third year as a hobbyist beekeeper. One of the things I haven't researched is, how many new beekeepers are coming into the fray. My reason for starting with bees was that there were lots of horror stories about CCD and the lack of pollinators. I had the time and the resources to start an apiary, so I ordered three packages and "saddled forth." I finally located and joined a bee club, that is a mere 65 miles from my home. The club's membership is growing at a rapid pace, so it would seem that beekeeping in Central Texas is increasing. Nearly all of our members are hobbyists and sideliners. I don't of anyone that makes their living from bees. 

I don't know of any beekeepers that are survivalist, aka "preppers." Most of the beekeepers I have met are both hobbyist and nutritionalist. Bees are fun to most people and honey is healthy, period. My youngest son is an entomologist and teaches physiology at the high school level. I will soon be 75 years old, and it is my hope that he will continue my apiaries. I want to give my honey to friends and charities, and I hope to put some young people into the bee business before I check out. 

In brief, I think most our hobbyist are in it for altruist reasons.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Well the spring has finally come, and so did the nucs and packages from D and B. We have had 2 monthly meetings at our little start up bee club, with 4-6 people coming to them so far. The packages that they delivered were quite good, but the nucs were pretty weak. 2 frames of brood, 1 of stores, 1 foundation and a frame feeder. There was a caged queen, and in several nucs, that I helped newbs install, there were seveal capped queen cells and all were pretty light on bees. I have to assume that they made up the nucs and then there was a delay in introducing the queen (a less than ideal for a nuc), allowing them to start raising one.

Summery: Store support is great. Prices for equitment is fair for assembled and painted. Packages were above average and nucs were well below.


----------

